

Drone Journalism is coming - zhiQ
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/incubator/2013/02/28/brace-yourselves-drone-journalism-is-coming/

======
zecho
I have worked in or around news organizations for about a decade. A few years
ago, during a major flood event, we tried out drones, specifically a pair of
Parrot ARs.

These were great for use in a large stadium, where could get a bird's eye view
of the sandbagging operation (though, we could also get the perspective on the
catwalks), but for footage of the flooding river? The wind was a factor.
Rarely could we keep them off the ground without risking losing them, so we
ended up renting planes for most of our aerial footage anyway.

The real issue we've found is their use is extremely limited. Most of the
time, news doesn't lend itself to a bird's perspective. When it does, such as
during a marathon, a borrowed/rented cherry picker gives you a similar angle
without the risk of dropping a $1000 piece of equipment on someone's head.

~~~
mrtron
Drones will take off when they are 2-way and swoop in - not just show bird's
eye views.

------
wahlis
I thought this would be an article about auto generated journalistic texts.

------
valdiorn
"Journalists can use drones to report on disasters such as hurricanes"

Good luck flying a drone in hurricane-strength winds.

~~~
jnazario
i imagine the intention is _post_ hurricane, e.g. to survey the damage.

------
jayfuerstenberg
The paparazzi is going to have a field day with these!

